# steam lädt spiel neu runter...



## AntiFanboy (2. September 2012)

*steam lädt spiel neu runter...*

hallo liebe community 

da ich heute wieder mal ne runde black ops zocken wollte öffnete ich steam, und zu meiner verwunderung war gleich mal alles auf englisch!
ok, kein problem, englisch kann is mir egal obs deutsch oder englisch ist...

jedoch was mich verwunderte war, das steam cod mw3 neu runterlädt - wieso weiß ich jedoch nicht!
(der key wurde bei gamekeys.biz gekauft, nur so als anmerkung...)

nun meine frage:

muss ich es neu runterladen (super 14GB -.-) oder kann ich da was anderes machen noch?

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## TempestX1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: steam lädt spiel neu runter...*

Mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Spiel in deiner Bibliothek, dann "Lokale Dateien" "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen".

Eventuell auch mal CHKDSK durchlaufen lassen (Computer > Festplatte rechtsklick > Eigenschaften > Tools > Fehlerüberprüfung "Jetzt Prüfen" > Haken bei "Dateisystemfehler automatisch korrigieren" reinmachen und dann jetzt Prüfen. Gegebenenfalls musst du den Rechner neu starten und dann abwarten bis er fertig ist.

Will er danach immernoch die Dateien runterladen hilft wohl doch nur warten bis du die 14GB geladen hast.

// Stell mal Steam wieder auf Deutsch um.


----------



## timbo01 (2. September 2012)

*AW: steam lädt spiel neu runter...*

Steam lädt aus irgendeinem Grund die CoD's nach nem Sprachwechsel neu runter. Da kannste nichts mehr machen.
Deswegen mach ich mir immer schön Backups 



> // Stell mal Steam wieder auf Deutsch um.


Bringt nichts. Steam hat die Spieledateien schon gelöscht.


----------



## NexGen (2. September 2012)

*AW: steam lädt spiel neu runter...*

Guten Tag,

Dann würe ich dir für die Zukunft raten immer ein BackUp der Spiele an zu legen. Hier ein Link https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8794-YPHV-2033 (kannst du unten auf Deutsch umstellen)


----------



## AntiFanboy (4. September 2012)

*AW: steam lädt spiel neu runter...*

sry das ich mich nciht gemeldet hab...

hab den computer mal laufen lassen wie ich im real life online war 

aber so ein back up werd ich wohl machen auf das hab ich keinen bock mehr xD


----------

